# What tuning does Browne use?



## psychosphere95 (May 17, 2015)

What 7 string tuning is john browne from monuments using on the amanuensis?


----------



## Masoo2 (May 17, 2015)

Ab/Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb for most of the work

and AFAIK Gb Eb Ab Db Eb Ab Db for the lower tuned 7 string material like I, The Destroyer (Though that might be wrong)


----------

